# Android Tablet Wifi won't connect



## CaylaJ29 (Feb 26, 2015)

I have an Android Tablet and all of the sudden while it was on charge it lost WiFi connection. My router is still working fine and has excellent signal strength. When I go into my WiFi settings to turn it on it's shows "ON" greyed out. I cannot scan for networks or anything the only option is Advanced settings. It's not in Airplane mode, I've factory reset it twice. I've let it go dead and charged it back up. I've reset my router. I've called numerous of companies to help. So you guys please help me I will NOT spend $100 for tech support when I only paid $60 for the tablet itself. I've added a link to a site that sells the table I have (this is not where I purchased the tablet however) figured it would give y'all a better look at what I'm working with. Also I'm not as tech savy as I'd like to be so please be patient with me  Thanks in Advance!!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> When I go into my WiFi settings to turn it on it's shows "ON" greyed out. I cannot scan for networks or anything the only option is Advanced settings. It's not in Airplane mode, I've factory reset it twice.


I don't know Android and know nothing about that tablet, but the above sure sounds to me like the wireless adapter has died.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Brand and model of tablet?


----------



## CaylaJ29 (Feb 26, 2015)

Wish I knew the brand but I don't I thought it was RCA but they don't have that model number for any of their devices. No one can tell me anything about it I bought it for like $60 from my local hardware store. The Model Number however is Q8H it's one of those Allwinner A23 Dual Core Tablet Pc. idk...:/


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

There's a reason it's $60.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Does it look like this?
http://www.gearbest.com/tablet-pcs/pp_16343.html

I had a BrightTab for a few days that was similar. The display and sound were excellent. The only reason I returned the BrightTab is that it would not allow me to install 3 googleplay apps I wanted. I kept getting the app is not supported on this device.

Now when you say you factory rest it twice, do you mean the tablet? I wasn't sure if this implied more router resets rather than a tablet reset.


----------

